# planing a big symphony for 2005...



## Florian Linckus

Hey Guys,

my Main-Project for 2005 is being in pre-planing now,

it will be a really big symphonie with 60-70mins playtime...

Why i'm announce that is cause my manager Stefan Radolf told me i just should ask if someone is interessted in an concert for 2005 and will playing that symphonie for the first time, i plan about 6 Month work on it,

the symphony will discribe a Thunderstorm, like Beethoven did it in his 6th but mine will be bigger and also longer, the piece would be for big Orchestra with 2 timpanies (why 2?, i'll tell you later if it fits all)...

It doesn't matter for me in wich country the Symphony Nr. 2 will played but it would be really nice to know, if an Orchestra is interested in such a project...

if here is no orchestra, did anyone know a well playing orchestra wich i may can contact ?

hope for some answers,

Florian Linckus


----------

